# Medidor de radiación solar



## cagabi (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola,

Estoy intentando hacer un medidor de radiación solar con una célula solar calibrada. La razón es poder comparar los datos que obtengamos con los que hay de la capital y con un piranómetro comercial que vamos a comprar, nosotros estamos en un pueblito bastante lejos y con montañas, menos polución... así que quizá los datos de la ciudad no sean válidos.

Para almacenar los datos usaremos un logger (que ya tenemos instalado con un anemómetro y una veleta comerciales). Este logger cuenta con una entrada analógica de 0V a 2.55V. La célula solar da a su salida una corriente de 300mA para una radiación de 1000W/m2 (la máxima que es capaz de entregar es 360 mA, pero creo que no se llegará siquiera a los 300mA). El voltaje de la célula es independiente de la radiación y tiene un valor constante de 0,6V, bueno realmente sí que cambia un poco (que he estado probando con el polímetro) pero sin duda la variable a medir es la corriente porque son los valores que nos certifican que son válidos y de los que tenemos las tablas 

La cuestión es como conectar la célula al logger.

En un principio pensé en poner simplemente una resistencia de forma que para 360mA caigan 2.55V --> la resitencia tendría que ser R = 2.55/0.36= 7.08ohm, pero claro entonces la célula tendría que dar 2.55V cosa que no puede ser.

Después pensé que quizá pueda hacer trabajar a la célula a otra tensión menor de 0.6V. Me explico, si pusiera una resistencia de 1.66ohm para los 360mA caería una tensión en la resistencia de 0,6V, de la misma forma para una correinte de 100mA caerían 166mV. Duda que me surge ¿funciona una célula solar siempre así o estoy equivocado?

La siguiente idea que tuve fue usar un operacional poniendo la resistencia de 7.08ohm entre la salida y la patilla - con la patilla + a masa pero claro no he encontrado ninguno que soporte 300mA a su entrada y cuando he buscado uno de potencia necesita una alimentación demasiado alta (en el logger contamos con una salida de 5V) además en las hojas de características no venía la corriente máxima de entrada (sólo la de salida)

Así que la verdad es que no sé bien que hacer, intento desempolvar las ideas de la electrónica que estudié pero está difícil.

Otra cuestión con la que también me surge duda es si hay que aislar de alguna forma el datalogger del sensor de forma que no se genere ningún ruido que afecte a las otras medidas que estamos tomando ¿cuál sería la mejor forma de hacerlo?

Bueno esos es todo, si hay quien pueda ayudarme le doy mucho las gracias y a quien lea el mensaje pero no me pueda ayudar pues también 

  carlos


----------



## Aristides (Nov 26, 2006)

Con el TSL230, que es un convertidor de luz/frecuencia, te puede resultar fácil, entrega una frecuencia que es proporcional a los micro W/cm cuadrados recibidos, como se controla el rango mediante el estado de unos pines, se puede obtener un rango dinámico de 160 dB (100.000.000 a 1).

En la publicación, "Nuts & Volts",  #21 y #73, encontrarás ejemplos.

Los artículos de la revista "Nuts & Volts", están en el CD de Parallax o en los sitios;  <http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/nvcolumns/Nuts_Volts_Downloads.asp> y <http://www.todomicrostamp.com/parallax_argentina/indice_nv.php> 

Mas datos:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=27924


----------



## cagabi (Nov 27, 2006)

Muchas gracias Arístides, ahora mismo me pongo con ello a ver qué tal 

   carlos


----------



## cagabi (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola de nuevo,

He estado mirando un poco de todo, las hojas de características del TSL230 así como los artículos que me recomiendas, también he descargado las especificaciones de varios conversores frecuencia-tensión (me han gustado el LM2907 y el TA8029S) pues lo que al final necesitamos es una tensión.

Varias cosillas para comentar:

-Tengo dudas sobre si la respuesta de los fotodiodos a las distintas longitudes de onda es válida para el tipo de medida que queremos hacer. Será lo próximo que me pondré a investigar. Pero en principio me parece una buena idea, además no es nada complicado su uso. Muchas gracias por la idea

-Veo en en la tabla "operating characteristics" del TSL230 que con la sensibilidad mínima (S0=H, S1=L) para una radiación de 1300W/m2 (1.3mW/cm2) obtenemos una frecuencia de 1MHz (sin aplicar ningún divisor de frecuencia). Teniendo en cuenta los conversores tensión frecuencia que he estado mirando, creo que lo más práctico es usar el divisor de frecuencia por 100 para tener una frecuencia máxima de salida de 10KHz

-En cuanto a los conversores tensión-frecuencia no sé cual me gusta más. 

-Tensión de salida:En ambos es fácil fijar la tensión de salida (tan sólo hay que poner una resistencia y un condensador), así que esto no es problema (sólo que hay que tener algunas consideraciones que hacen para el LM2907, para el TA8029S las datasheets son bastante incompletas y no dicen mucho).

-Alimentación (recordemos que contamos con un tensión regulada de 5V)
         -LM2907: no se definen unos mínimos y en las tablas de características en las que se relacionan alguna variable con la tensión de entrada ésta encuentra sus valores entre 6V y 28V (quizá esto sea suficiente para deshechar la posibilidad de usar este integrado)
         -TA8029S: los valores que se dan para definir las características eléctricas parten de una situación típica de alimentación a 5V, por tanto no supone problema

-Rango de frecuencias a la entrada
            -LM2907: cuando la frecuencia a la entrada es cero la tensión a la salida es también 0V. La frecuencia máxima depende de los valores que escojamos para la resistencia y el condensador que fijan la tensión de salida
          -TA8029S: no se dice nada de nada al respecto.

-En cuanto a la linealidad:
           -LM2907: típica 0,3%, máx. 1%
           -TA8029S: 3%

-Potencia máx. disipada:
            -LM2907: 1200mW
            -TA8029S: 350 mW

Salvando la duda sobre la tensión de alimentación, la verdad es que no sé cuál elegir: es importante que consuma lo mínimo posible, pero también es importante minimizar los errores en las medidas que tomemos.

Voy a ver si encuentro algo de información más detallada del TA8029S, que lo que dicen las dataheets es muy escaso.

  carlos


----------

